# choke and shot ?



## wigeon2 (Feb 21, 2008)

my dad bought me some stuff at bass pro last week. he got me a box of hevi-shot ammo. is hevi shot non-toxic? it says enviromental safe on the side. i hunt public ground that has a non-toxic only rule. also the choke he got me says lead only. is that hevi shot considered lead? sorry if these questions seem dumb. i would just rather be safe than sorry. thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If the choke says lead, do NOT use the Hevishot in it...


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Sasha and Abby is right. Also, it is non-toxic shot. It should be legal in the zone you are talking about.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

what size shot did he get you?
Dan


----------

